# Battlefield Chopper Pilot Club



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2010)

I love flying Blackhawk choppers in Battlefield 2 but dislike them in Bad Company 2. Why? because it seems that the industry and gamers in general have forgotten what they are for. The Blackhawk is famous for making combat drops into HOT ZONES. Flying in guns blazin, drop off troops and getting the heck out of there while covering the fresh troops. Where are the pilots now? running on the ground because the controls are mediocre on BC2. Not to mention the Gustav Whores and dart monsters. If there are going to make it stupid to fly a chopper, why even put them there. It is hard to kill with a mini gun too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 4, 2010)

easyrhino is the best choppa pilot ever.hands down


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have to beg to differ, im a beast flying! all keyboard here


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> easyrhino is the best choppa pilot ever.hands down



i'ma let you finish, but i'm the best pilot of all time. OF ALL TIME.


actually i'm not that good i just like what we used to do in 1942, where we'd fit 5 people on TOP of the plane, and fly around as a retarded grenade spamming airborne.... thing


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would have to beg to differ, im a beast flying! all keyboard here



can you combat drop into hot zones and fly away?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> can you combat drop into hot zones and fly away?



Yes also can do hover circles around a flag and capture it while shooting rockets at people on the ground


----------



## blkhogan (Aug 4, 2010)

GET TO THE CHOPPA! I cant fly that damn contraption to save my life. I can shoot it down though. I prefer boots on the ground.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love helis but since the patch were the tracer has been increased, it was no fun to fly cause you would instantly get RPGed but now with the counter measures i havnt had a chance to test


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I love helis but since the patch were the tracer has been increased, it was no fun to fly cause you would instantly get RPGed but now with the counter measures i havnt had a chance to test



Ive found that since moving from BF2 to BC2, the heli controls seem unresponsive if not self defeating. In BF2, I felt like I could control the chopper, it BC2, the chopper has a mind of its own.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ive found that since moving from BF2 to BC2, the heli controls seem unresponsive if not self defeating. In BF2, I felt like I could control the chopper, it BC2, the chopper has a mind of its own.



If does float around some but i got use to it. I need to play some BC2! i have been playing more CS 1.6 latly


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 5, 2010)

i completely agree. i used to fly the blackhawk in battlefield 2 with just the keyboard and could get around fairly easily with some practice. the blackhawk is useless in bad company 2 for the very reasons you mentioned. and those same reasons make flying the apache pretty much useless. i can wizz that thing around like nobody's business but at the end of the day it is way too easy of a target to hit.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'ma let you finish, but i'm the best pilot of all time. OF ALL TIME.
> 
> 
> actually i'm not that good i just like what we used to do in 1942, where we'd fit 5 people on TOP of the plane, and fly around as a retarded grenade spamming airborne.... thing





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> can you combat drop into hot zones and fly away?





brandonwh64 said:


> Yes also can do hover circles around a flag and capture it while shooting rockets at people on the ground



I can fly it while shooting at enemies, in circles around a flag and in to the ground, while in a hot zone, capture the flag, and then fly away as I get blown away by some tank. 



On a serious note, once I started using solely the keyboard I found it easier to fly. If I try to use the mouse I lift off....backwards and crash instantly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

Keyboard has been easier to fly since BF2


----------



## burtram (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a pretty good transport pilot in BF2142, and a decent Gunship pilot on KB/Mouse. But BFBC2 I can't fly worth beans without a controller, like on the PS3... so I just stick to the UAV and drop missiles on top of people, then buzz them like a freaking giant metal mosquito from hell (most roadkill in a round was 6 total on Arica Harbor, lol, though after the first kill, I usually grab a lot of attention)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2010)

My biggest issue in BF2 was when I would be piloting and running loads, tard babies would hop on the mini guns but never fire back getting me blown away. I actually got kick banned several times because I cussed em out. One of which was the admin.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 5, 2010)

Im terribad with choppers in this game... I usually use them for a kamikazee run on a flag point and eject b4 crashing into the ground


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I prefer boots on the ground.



BOOTS ON THE GROUND! BOOTS ON THE GROUND! YER LOOKIN LIKE A FOOL WITH YOUR BOOTS ON THE GROUND!!

wait.....what??

---

I was disheartened when BC2 didnt take to my Logitech Xtreme3D Pro very well as BF2 had...thats fine i thought. I use to do all my flying on the keyboard anyway before i got the stick, so I got into the chopper tried some basic moves like hovering n moving around. ended up landing the chopper about 3paces foward away from the pad, hoppin out n looking for a quad bike. I never touched the chopper again after that. it just feels too sluggish and unresponsive

but yeah. I use to run a 'flight school' for my clan when BF2 was in full swing teaching noobs how to dive bomb in jets n the best way to take out n evade the heatseakers fired from the guns on the carrier.

I got pretty damn good at that, I have Tom Cruise to thank for that. he was the biggest inspiration to me climbin into a jet....

but yes....helichoppers. the BF2 days were good. there isnt a moment that goes by where i dont think back to soaring above the clouds watching the little guys below get raped by tanks n dune buggies.


I really do hope they improve on the controls. but Im not overall positive about it as they STILL havent fixed the issue the game has with joysticks which has been there since day 1. it will probably be fixed by the time the next game is out. fingers crossed....

but they need to beef up the armour on the choppers a little more in BC2, groundfire from mounted heavy MGs (and rockets obviously) just really tear it up n you gotta land for repairs 5x as much as you would need to in BF2.

wish we could see some more progress & a few more chopper maps


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2010)

From what I hear, BF3 will be much like BC2. As far as air combat/transit goes anyway. I would love to take part in that "flight school" as I still play BF2.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 5, 2010)

The blackhawk was my fav heli to fly in BF2. Ole Blacky is what I call them (in my mind)(scared of being percieved as racist)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2010)

blackhawks were cool, but they were a little too heavy for my tastes if you like.

heres a handy tip....when it comes to flying a blackhawk in BF2, too many players make the mistake of flying it at full torque. never fly it at full torque into a hot zone. only floor it when you take off n need to gain height but drop the torque down to around 70-80% when you can dip the nose n get moving, speed will pick up the steeper you dip the nose.

only use the 'extra' torque when a jet has a lock-on on you but wait until the last few seconds before its about to hit you then deploy your chaff n floor it. this technique still works without chaff. but you gotta work a little harder with the evasive manoovers.

you can still do the same in the attack chopper. but the attack chopper is so responsive to throttle controls you wont really need it.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I would love to take part in that "flight school" as I still play BF2.



you dont know how to fly?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> blackhawks were cool, but they were a little too heavy for my tastes if you like.
> 
> heres a handy tip....when it comes to flying a blackhawk in BF2, too many players make the mistake of flying it at full torque. never fly it at full torque into a hot zone. only floor it when you take off n need to gain height but drop the torque down to around 70-80% when you can dip the nose n get moving, speed will pick up the steeper you dip the nose.
> 
> ...



i can fly, but im not a "pro". I know I can't fly a jet


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2010)

flying a jet is easy lol. best way to do it is to start up your own LAN server on a big map n learn so you dont get in other peoples way.

other players can be quite unforgiving with noobs who think they can fly - unfortunately I am one of them lol.... so learning to fly in a populated server probably isnt the best idea.. start offline, grab the basics then get online where you can go up against other jets & AA guns


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Aug 6, 2010)

i can dodge a missile locked on to a tracer


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 6, 2010)

I lOVE flying heli's in BC2, I mean its fun as hell but yes the you get shot down so easy its not funny, but I still like doing it, my fav is the American Apache, they suit me best and the the controls for them are really good ever since that patch came out, the russian version is good too but I hate HUD in the cockpit, the screen is too damn bright and ya cant see shit but my best flying days would have to be in battlefield 1942 & 1943


PS. I was killed by the rotator blades once when I was ejecting from a Russian Hind without my parachute onto a Apache rotator blades about to take off, got about 4 responses from the enemy team (WTF hahaha dumbarse)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> the russian version is good too but I hate HUD in the cockpit, the screen is too damn bright and ya cant see shit but my best flying days would have to be in battlefield 1942 & 1943



you know...I hate when they have that brite white thing going on the russian/arab tanks. thats why whenever i spawn out on a side with f**ked up sh!t like that i just hop on a quad bike n go driftin (love quadbikes in BC2 best thing ever) n runnin people down


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 6, 2010)

Flying can be easy as $hit imo, or at least in Battlefield 2 it was. I barely played it and yet when i would fly i would own at it. Both picking and dropping people off, moving into enemy territory and doing some serious damage.

Jets did annoy me though, to fast for my tastes, and for me, i can't keep track of what going on.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 6, 2010)

This is how I picture myself when piloting a heli or aircraft in any game.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> This is how I picture myself when piloting a heli or aircraft in any game.
> 
> http://www.fancast.com/blogs/files/2010/06/ateamcopley300.jpg



Is that the dude from District 9?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is that the dude from District 9?



Yes Sharlto Copley

He also plays murdock in the A-Team. Easily my favourite character.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> This is how I picture myself when piloting a heli or aircraft in any game.
> 
> http://www.fancast.com/blogs/files/2010/06/ateamcopley300.jpg



this is how i picture myself when piloting in any game


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is how i picture myself when piloting in any game
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Mr_Blobby.jpg



lmfao creaseddd


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 7, 2010)

What are your thoughts on MIAClan


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Of the Battlefield games, I enjoyed flying the most in 1942 (with the Drayu fix so my X52 works properly), but find BF2 the easiest.  I just can't do it with a keyboard, and since BC2 doesn't like my joystick, I'm spending most of my time playing on the ground.


----------



## burtram (Aug 7, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What are your thoughts on MIAClan



lol, I used to play on their servers all the time! they had good servers.... and we're "okay" in terms of administrating their 24/7 Gibraltar server.


----------

